# Homebrew App Store 2.1 released



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 28, 2019)

Holy homebrew, Batman!


----------



## leon315 (Mar 28, 2019)

i have some trouble to install PC client, how to install it?
they looks like Linux' apt commands, is pc client compatible on widows?
git clone https://github.com/vgmoose/hb-appstore.git
cd hb-appstore
buckaroo install
buck build :hb-appstore


----------



## masagrator (Mar 28, 2019)

@leon315, try to use

*Using GNU Makefile*


----------



## leon315 (Mar 28, 2019)

Github page says:

Install a precompiled Buck, and precompiled Buckaroo for your platform

Clicking on them just lead to source code page which has packages for Linux... an exe installer for Windows?


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 28, 2019)

This corrupts my SD card a lot.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Mar 28, 2019)

I had to revert to my clean nand, can someone tell me if it still uses the same music from like on the Wii U?
Nice work, I loved it on the Wii U, it's good to see it coming back on the Switch ♥


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 29, 2019)

Really usefull and install it and from there the themes installer and a theme , thanks !!!


----------



## fst312 (Mar 29, 2019)

I been wondering this for awhile, will since the app first released, I can’t seem to figure this out when I use the app is there a way to exit the app without going to the switch home menu, want to know if it’s possible to exit back to homebrew browser.


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 29, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> This corrupts my SD card a lot.



Exfat?
See: https://gbatemp.net/threads/retroarch-exfat-corruption.534362/page-2#post-8567396


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 29, 2019)

fst312 said:


> I been wondering this for awhile, will since the app first released, I can’t seem to figure this out when I use the app is there a way to exit the app without going to the switch home menu, want to know if it’s possible to exit back to homebrew browser.


 minus exits


----------



## T-B0ne308 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey guys,

I recently modded my switch and everything is perfect, the only issue im having is HB App Store works. But only via the touch screen none of the joy con buttons work when in the app (besides the home button)

Small annoyance but i would prefer to fix it if i can?

Ant ideas?

Everything is at its latestd version including the switches firmware 9.0.1


----------



## SyncSombra (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey guys, i´ve got a problem, i can´t access the store, the wii u freeze


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 8, 2020)

https://discord.fortheusers.org   < get help from us here.. its easier..


----------

